# Review - Canon EOS 80D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 30, 2016)

Discuss our review of the Canon EOS 80D here.


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2016)

Excellent review as usual. Thank you, Dustin.


----------



## CapturingLight (Jun 30, 2016)

I picked this camera up on Fathers Day as a present to myself. Coming from a t4i I am thrilled by the many new features this camera brings. I really love this camera and have already gotten some nice shots despite not having a lot of time to get out shooting. The only thing I am having to get use to is a bit of a silly one. For whatever reason I have primarily used my left eye. When I do so with this camera my nose rubs on the rear wheel which is rough and uncomfortable. I am retraining myself to use my right eye and the problem is solved.  

Great review Dustin.


----------



## bereninga (Jun 30, 2016)

I would agree that a 6DII would be this same camera but w/ a full frame sensor. However, they'll probably remove the built-in flash and articulating screen, as they did w/ the 70D vs 6D. I'd be happy w/ that though because the 80D does have a lot to offer.


----------



## Jimbo (Jun 30, 2016)

Excellent review! One thing:



> The 70D has a smaller 20MP sensor, but the EOS M3 has a similarly sized 24.2MP sensor



The sensors are all identically sized APS-C. Sensor resolution is what differs.


----------



## ritholtz (Jun 30, 2016)

Except DPR, none of the reviewers/users have issue with 80d focusing system. I guess, they just rigged it to fail.


----------



## ritholtz (Jun 30, 2016)

dilbert said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Except DPR, none of the reviewers/users have issue with 80d focusing system. I guess, they just rigged it to fail.
> ...


Biking test. Lot of people did big subject moving towards camera. Not the same person or bike which is not possible for others. Justin did the same test with his kid running towards camera. Brian did the test with his kid riding horse. Michael did in his comparison with a6300. It performed like a6300. Few other users on DPR with similar kind of test. What complex test do you think DPR tested? By the way, 80d price is still very stubborn. Looks like long wait to see decent price drop.


----------



## lpwphoto (Jun 30, 2016)

Awesome review! I love reading all of Dustin's reviews. They seem to be the most practical reviews I've seen. I was thinking about half way through "Man, if only all of this could be in a 6D2!".


----------



## slclick (Jun 30, 2016)

lpwphoto said:


> Awesome review! I love reading all of Dustin's reviews. They seem to be the most practical reviews I've seen. I was thinking about half way through "Man, if only all of this could be in a 6D2!".



+1


----------



## Sharlin (Jun 30, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of the non-DPR reviewers performed the same focusing system test with the 80D as DPR?
> ...



If I understand correctly DPR had their camera static, on a tripod, with full 45-pt AF mode on, and just tried to see how the camera tracks the subject without any aid. In the real world people usually use a zone mode and try to move the camera to keep the subject within the zone. From my own tests with the 80D the all points mode is not very reliable, and gets pretty easily distracted by background things if there isn't a large separation in focus distance. On the other hand, with more "real world" tracking use cases it performs well.

And to be fair, even the mighty 1D X II appears to suffer from the same distraction in 61-point mode. I'm not sure if Nikon or Sony cameras are just much better with this. It is a bit baffling to me - the camera should know well that if it had a lock on a foreground subject a moment ago, even if it lost the subject for a moment, it should still be there at roughly the same distance, not suddenly much farther away.


----------



## picturefan (Jun 30, 2016)

lpwphoto said:


> Awesome review! I love reading all of Dustin's reviews. They seem to be the most practical reviews I've seen. I was thinking about half way through "Man, if only all of this could be in a 6D2!".



+1

With articulating screen, af at f8 and built-in flash (why not??), it would be a perfect addition to 7DII!


----------



## melbournite (Jul 1, 2016)

picturefan said:


> lpwphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome review! I love reading all of Dustin's reviews. They seem to be the most practical reviews I've seen. I was thinking about half way through "Man, if only all of this could be in a 6D2!".
> ...



I find it a perfect addition to my 5D's. Now if only we had a full frame with an articulating screen, sigh.


----------



## slclick (Jul 1, 2016)

melbournite said:


> picturefan said:
> 
> 
> > lpwphoto said:
> ...


+1 (macro)


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 1, 2016)

slclick said:


> melbournite said:
> 
> 
> > picturefan said:
> ...



+1(Billion) It's about time Canon gave us top IQ combined with maximum flexibility.

Remote shooting sounds fantastic, but you can't always hold a camera and a phone at the same time, basically you're going to end up mounting the phone to the camera, at which point you're adding a ton of steps and complications to something that could be accomplished as fast as spinning a dial.
Flippy Screens Forever.


----------



## Adelino (Jul 1, 2016)

PLEASE make the 6DII just like the 80D.


----------



## mdflare (Jul 1, 2016)

lpwphoto said:


> Awesome review! I love reading all of Dustin's reviews. They seem to be the most practical reviews I've seen. I was thinking about half way through "Man, if only all of this could be in a 6D2!".



+1 +1 (and no video castration like the 6D line-skipping b*S___) 

And for the love of everything the swifel Screen please. Its the biggest loss when coming from a 60D. Its robust, usefull far beyond a gimmick and switched around an awesome display protection.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 1, 2016)

Adelino said:


> PLEASE make the 6DII just like the 80D.


I don't like the xxD cameras mapping of AF pt Selection and Exposure-lock buttons to magnify and unmagnify functions during image review. 

I much prefer the 6D's magnification mode button implementation. This magnify mode button works directly from shooting modes and is great for in-field workflow giving me a one-touch focus check from an ergonomically well-placed button without taking my left hand away from the lens. I love the 6D's magnify button so much that I customized my 5D-III's [SET] button to give the same functionality, especially useful when using larger lenses like a 70-200 or 100-400 where taking the supporting left hand away from the lens places a lot of strain on the right wrist. 

I'd prefer if in a 6D-II it retains the original magnify button and that the AF point selection button and exposure lock button were used from some other context-specific review functions like perhaps the side-by-side comparison view or rate/protect functions.


----------



## Ashkanani (Jul 1, 2016)

Its so True!!

I've been using Canon 5DS R for long time and nothing beat it at quality but 80D since I bought it to be my everyday go camera i've been impressed so much by everything this camera offer!!

In the paper its looks as nothing special but in real life its deffrent story, the auto focus system is amazing and so accurate to the point where i had to sell my 7D II because I found no reason to keep it around. 
Picture quility is the best in Crop sensor I've seen so far.
Yes it doesn not offer 4K, but the Full HD in this camera is pleasure to work with and the quality is amazing and not to mention how easy is it to work with focus while shooting video something more important than what is the quility of the video.

Its the best all round camera i've ever used, well done Canon


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jul 1, 2016)

Glad to hear from some happy 80D owners. I'm working on reviewing the 5Ds R right now so that I can have a decent comparison point come fall when the 5D4 [should] arrives.


----------



## slclick (Jul 1, 2016)

mdflare said:


> lpwphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome review! I love reading all of Dustin's reviews. They seem to be the most practical reviews I've seen. I was thinking about half way through "Man, if only all of this could be in a 6D2!".
> ...



That gimmick can make or break certain ground level macro shots.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 2, 2016)

slclick said:


> mdflare said:
> 
> 
> > lpwphoto said:
> ...



You mean you don't want to get your clothes dirty.


----------



## dufflover (Jul 2, 2016)

Great review. It may not be the sort of review everyone wants as it mostly compared it to the older Canon's, but as a 70D owner it was right in my alley of the differences between the two, and whilst I quite like my 70D, this does seem to improve those areas I wouldn't mind improving in the 70D, in my case the burst, AF smarts (apparently anyway), and the whole cleaner noise thing. Canon making a big improvement in sensor noise was always one of the big ones I'd need to upgrade from a 70D (having, for other reasons, gone 50 to 60 to 7 to 70) and looks like it's done that.

The price is still a bit high for me to be willing step up though even with the improvements because the 70D is still decent enough given my ability. I'd also need to factor in the price of a couple of new cards too as my current Sandisk Extremes are the 45MB/s ones (plenty for the 70D). Though I'm still way ahead in terms of not splurging for the Extreme Pro 95MB/s ages back when I bought the cards.

I'll say this puts it in that danger region of being impulse bought if I have a bad week or month as retail therapy LOL


----------



## slclick (Jul 2, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > mdflare said:
> ...



You're talking to the wrong guy. I do ground level macro work in below zero temps, over 100 in mud and dirt and all that. Laying on frozen rivers with a trash bag beneath me and well, you get the picture? I don't appreciate you calling someone out as a wuss here because you can't appreciate a feature that will allow an angle to be achieved during a shot that otherwise would not. I've laid on the ground countless times getting my clothes dirty while nearly breaking my neck to get shots. Yeah, an articulating screen on a weather sealed FF body would be awesome. YMMV.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 2, 2016)

dilbert said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



I don't have a MILC, so I've always kept a bin bag in the camera bag. Lightweight, small when folded, but big enough for me to kneel down and crouch over...


----------



## grainier (Jul 2, 2016)

I think I will get one eventually, but not now - I am not going to buy a brand new camera for the full price to be used as a spare body. For now t5i will do just fine.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 2, 2016)

Stu_bert said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...


Last week I was taking documentation pictures of a field trial, including the setups in several vans. In cramped quarters a tilt-swivel screen is VERY!!!!!!!!!!!!! useful. I got so frustrated that I gave up on shooting for the day and came in the next day with my 60D and remote from home.


----------



## wjk (Jul 2, 2016)

I so disagree, not sure what the fuzz is about,had it for two days, laughed and gave it back .. this camera has a horrible autofocus, way worse than my 5d3 .. the movie focus so so ..it does everything and everything mediocre ... it is a beginner camera for everything that is slow moving .. yes it will make smart phone shooters happy, but photographers .. never ..


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



I wasnt suggesting they weren't Don, and when I once had my tripod at 8' tall without having any steps with me, I would have indeed found one useful. 

I used to have a Coolpix 900 or was it the 950 with a swivel body and a massive 2MP. I loved that you could position it like a top down viewfinder...

But, I have neither of those now, so I improvise 

In film days I used to invert the tripod head for low shots.. I rarely bother now, and just use the plastic to grovel

And if it's likely to be really wet & I need to do that sort of stuff I use waterproofs. Horses for courses. 

Actually having said I would find it useful, can you articulate the screen down towards the ground?


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2016)

Stu_bert said:


> Actually having said I would find it useful, can you articulate the screen down towards the ground?


Yes, you can aim it at the ground. The 60D screen could be seen from front or back, left or right, top or bottom, when used in landscape or portrait orientation.....


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2016)

Stu_bert said:


> And if it's likely to be really wet & I need to do that sort of stuff I use waterproofs. Horses for courses.



Same here! There is a lot to be said for using the right tool for the job....


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 3, 2016)

slclick said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



Oh, yeah? I've been on my belly in the molten nickel of Mercury and the methane slush of Neptune--while wearing a torn spacesuit. And through all that, my flippin' sense of humor, for better or worse, survived somehow. :

(Get it? Flippin'...flip screen...Just want to make sure!)


----------



## slclick (Jul 3, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



You win!


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Stu_bert said:
> ...


please read the above before commenting.....

"If it is likely to be really wet" usually means that one knows that it is likely to be really wet.....

I am heading out in my canoe today to photograph loons, the weather forecast is partially sunny with showers. I bring my Canon and lenses in a pelican case and a waterproof P/S in the pocket of my PFD so that I can shoot in the rain. I also carry a complete change of clothes in a dry bag and an umbrella. I have no guarantee as to what will happen, but it never hurts to be prepared.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 3, 2016)

Dustin, I'll chime in and also say thanks for a very thorough review. Sometimes, though, it sounds so wonderful that in a few parts I thought I was reading a very slick sales pitch. I'm sure this speaks to the excellence of the camera!

I was toying with the idea of mirrorless, but this looks like a smarter body for me, as I already have lenses and would like to have a solid APS-C for my 100-400mm II. I could kind of justify it with the video features, as my wife wants to have something for home movies of the babies. 

However, I don't imagine it would be easy for somebody not familiar with dSLR's (i.e. my wife) to use for vids of kids...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 3, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> I was toying with the idea of mirrorless, but this looks like a smarter body for me, as I already have lenses and would like to have a solid APS-C for my 100-400mm II. I could kind of justify it with the video features, as my wife wants to have something for home movies of the babies.
> 
> However, I don't imagine it would be easy for somebody not familiar with dSLR's (i.e. my wife) to use for vids of kids...


Just put a 24mm F2.8 IS in 80D, and his wife can not go wrong the videos of babies. It would be good to avoid tele lenses, so that it does not disturb with excessively shallow DOF.

In fact, Canon 18-55mm STM makes great home videos, if the ambient light is not too weak.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 3, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > I was toying with the idea of mirrorless, but this looks like a smarter body for me, as I already have lenses and would like to have a solid APS-C for my 100-400mm II. I could kind of justify it with the video features, as my wife wants to have something for home movies of the babies.
> ...



Tempting suggestion!


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > Actually having said I would find it useful, can you articulate the screen down towards the ground?
> ...



thank you for confirming


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 3, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Stu_bert said:
> ...




Even when I travel abroad, I have a good idea of the likely weather for that period, and pack accordingly. During the day, again, I have a good idea of the weather, sunrise/sunset, high/low tide. Research and preparation are the mainstay of any trip...

And when I am looking for inclement weather, then I act accordingly.

Ever been caught out by wrong forecasts? Sure I have, but I normally have enough with me to adapt / improvise, and for me thats the best I can do - especially when abroad. If the weather changes more or longer than expected then that's why I bring a credit card with me, or sufficient foreign funds ;D

To be honest, if I really wanted a shot and I was caught out, then I get wet / muddy and use the towel which is normally in the vehicle.

Nothing is perfect - horses for courses...


----------



## hne (Jul 5, 2016)

Adelino said:


> PLEASE make the 6DII just like the 80D.



...except with a joystick for af selection.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 5, 2016)

hne said:


> Adelino said:
> 
> 
> > PLEASE make the 6DII just like the 80D.
> ...



No chance. (Unfortunately) Canon are using that feature as one of the differentiation features between the "top tier" cameras and the "mid range". I am pretty sure we can see the 6D range losing the user interchangeable screen next time round too, and the 5D series gain it again, to be in line with the 80D / 7DII. 

The lack of joystick is one of the reasons I sold my 6D and have kept the 5DII. At this stage I'm not sure if I'll add a 5DIII / s / IV as I'm finding that due to the continual improvement of crop I'm now using the FF camera as I used to use (film) MF, and the crop as I used to use 35 mm.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 5, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> hne said:
> 
> 
> > Adelino said:
> ...


Speak low. ???
Otherwise the supporters of the "full frame is best for everyone," will want to burn you alive at the stake. :-X

Blasphemy!


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 5, 2016)

mdflare said:


> lpwphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome review! I love reading all of Dustin's reviews. They seem to be the most practical reviews I've seen. I was thinking about half way through "Man, if only all of this could be in a 6D2!".
> ...



My brother is a real estate photographer, and a flippy screen is one of his number 1 priorities on a camera. In his line, a lot of shots are taken from the extreme inside of a corner so it is physically impossible to look through the viewfinder. It's possible to guess at the composition through trial error, but a flip screen saves him tonnes of time, and by extension, earns him money, especially since he does 9 shot sequences for HDR. No, his pics don't look like the cheesy HDR we're used to.


----------



## wjk (Jul 7, 2016)

Spock said:


> wjk said:
> 
> 
> > I so disagree, not sure what the fuzz is about,had it for two days, laughed and gave it back .. this camera has a horrible autofocus, way worse than my 5d3 .. the movie focus so so ..it does everything and everything mediocre ... it is a beginner camera for everything that is slow moving .. yes it will make smart phone shooters happy, but photographers .. never ..
> ...


No I left it in the box while testing .. not worth the effort ...  .. it is a cheap camera that does work cheap imho, and my friends have the same experience the 7d2 and 5d3 are both far superior, the
ergonomics are worse and with fast actions sports it missed about 75% of the focus, while the 7d2 missed 20% ..


----------



## haggie (Jul 7, 2016)

wjk wrote "... _and with fast actions sports it missed about 75% of the focus, while the 7d2 missed 20% .. _".

That sounds bad, could you elaborate on that with more details about the situations where this happened, and perhaps an example?


----------



## noidea (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm going from a 20D to the 80D. Question: should I purchase the lens that comes with the camera (I've got similar so don't really need it) or just go for the body only? tia


----------



## ikkehans (Jul 20, 2016)

I like the 80D... A lot...

However I cannot get my head around it that I cannot take stills while recording a video. 

I have quite some experience with the 80D's older siblings, the 60D and 70D. With those older cameras it was possible to take a photo, while you were recording video.

However to my (unpleasant) surprise that is not the case with my 80D... no matter how often or hard I press the release button... No Photo.. 

Is this a problem known to any of you? And would there be a solution for this??? I have checked the custom menu's but cannot find any proper solution.

Of course i'm aware of the fact that when taking a photo, your video hiccups for a few moments, but I take that for granted if I really need/want that shot/moment on a high res still instead of only HD format.

So if any of you have a solution that would be great. (Or if any of you has connections in Canon, so they can include it in a firmware update, then that is fine too of course!)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 20, 2016)

noidea said:


> I'm going from a 20D to the 80D. Question: should I purchase the lens that comes with the camera (I've got similar so don't really need it) or just go for the body only? tia


Canon 80D is sold in kit lens with 18-55 STM, or 18-135 USM. Both are great lenses in its category.

18-135mm USM has far superior image quality than the old 17-85mm, but not as good as the 15-85mm. The new focus motor Nano Ultrasonic in the 18-135 is extremely fast and quiet.

18-55mm STM has image quality a little better than older models, but the AF is much faster and super quiet.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 21, 2016)

My 80d focuses just as fast and accurate as my 5dmk3. 



haggie said:


> wjk wrote "... _and with fast actions sports it missed about 75% of the focus, while the 7d2 missed 20% .. _".
> 
> That sounds bad, could you elaborate on that with more details about the situations where this happened, and perhaps an example?


----------

